# Nach 13 Jahren mal wieder einen PC zusammenstellen



## Ray2015 (15. Juni 2017)

Hallo und guten Abend,


ich habe mir vorgenommen einen PC zusammen zu stellen. Das letzte mal als ich das gemacht habe war vor 13 Jahren und ich bin leicht überfordert gewesen als ich die folgenden Komponenten rausgesucht habe  Nun bin ich hier um mir das ganze von euch absegnen zu lassen. Ich bin mir nämlich absolut nicht sicher ob mein Vorhaben mit diesen Komponenten aufgeht. Hier sind die Teile:


*Motherboard:*


MSI Z270Tomahawk






*CPU:*


Intel i57600k






*CPU-Lüfter:*


be quiet! Dark RockAdvanced






*Grafikkarte:*


Zotac GeForce GTX1060 AMP! Edition 6GB 






*Arbeitsspeicher:*


HyperX Fury 16GB(1866MHz, CL10, 2x 8GB) DDR3






*Netzteil:*


be quiet! SystemPower 8 Netzteil, 80 Plus - 500 Watt






*Gehäuse:*


								Da fehlt mir noch eins. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir eins empfehlen welches zu den Komponenten passt.


Ich würde mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen.

Gruß Ray


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2017)

Da ist schon mal ein dicker Fauxpas: du kannst kein DDR3-RAM für das Board bzw. die CPU verwenden, du brauchst DDR4-RAM.

Dann ist noch die Frage, ob es ein so "fetter" Kühler sein muss. Willst du denn STARK übertakten? Je nach dem, wie es beim Budget aussieht, würde ich vlt. beim Kühler erstmal was sparen, FALLS Dir 20€ fehlen, und einen EKL Brocken ECO nehmen. 

Wie viel Budget hast du denn überhaupt? Was ist mit Festplatte und SSD?


Dann die CPU: ich würde keine Core i5 mehr nehmen, wenn der PC auch lange ausreichen soll. Der hat vier Kerne, und die Zukunft liegt klar bei acht oder mehr Kernen bzw. Threads, auch weil an sich jedes Game für Konsolen produziert wird, die acht Kerne haben, und es daher in Zukunft mehr und mehr Games geben wird, die mit mehr als vier Kernen was anfangen können. Die Frage ist, ob du dann direkt einen Core i7 nehmen kannst, der halt eher 340-350€ kostet (i7-7700K). Wäre das drin? Der Core i7 hat vier Kerne, aber acht Threads, was effektiv wie acht Kerne ist. Wenn Du nicht genug Budget hast, dann nimm einen Ryzen 5 1600X, der kostet 240€, hat sechs Kerne, 12 Threads und ist ein wenig langsamer als der Core i7, aber hat eben im Vergleich zum Core i5 den Vorteil der vielen Kerne/Threads. Der Ryzen 5 wäre bei Preis-Leistung eh besser als der core i7, die Frage ist halt, ob die Mehrleistung des i7 Dir den Aufpreis wert ist. 

Gehäuse: wie viel wolltest du dafür anlegen?


----------



## Ray2015 (15. Juni 2017)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 

Der PC soll hauptsächlich zum surfen sein. Ab und zu mal ein paar Spiele die jetzt nicht so anspruchsvoll sind (Minecraft oder mal was neueres). Muss jetzt auch nicht unbedingt die Grafikbombe sein.

Der i5 7600K würde mir, denke ich reichen. Ist ein guter Preis-Leistungs Kompromiss. Hatte den Ryzen 5 1600 auch schon im Blick aber vom Bauchgefühl her, hätte ich lieber einen Prozessor von Intel. Wenn es für den preis einen besseren Intel geben würde, dann würde ich den selbstverständlich nehmen.

Insgesamt möchte ich für alles nicht mehr als 1000 Euro ausgeben. Gehäuse darf max. 50 Euro kosten.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (15. Juni 2017)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Hatte den Ryzen 5 1600 auch schon im Blick aber vom Bauchgefühl her, hätte ich lieber einen Prozessor von Intel.



Es muss endlich ein Umdenken stattfinden im diesem Intel-Denken. Hier ein Zitat von Computerbase Volker 





			
				Volker schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich froh das es wenigstens einige hier (zum Glück glaube sogar die Mehrheit) verstanden haben, um was es in dem Test geht. Nicht das eine Spiel oder die eine Anwendung, sondern das Gesamtpaket [anm: vom Ryzen 5]. Und das ist halt einfach gut, bei 250 Euro keinen 6-Kerner zu kaufen ist ab heute einfach echt dämlich.


 Zudem ist der 1600 20,- € günstiger. Der Grundsatz Intel sei besser ist spätestens seit Ryzen Release obsolet.
Daher meine Empfehlung:
CPU: Ryzen 5 1600X oder 1600
Mainboard: ASUS Prime B350 oder das Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3
RAM:  Corsair Vengeance 3000

Kühler gibts viele Gute. Der Genannte von Herrboy ist ordentlich. Möglich wäre auch Cryorig H5 oder Scythe Kotetsu. Beide kann ich sehr empfehlen, da ich diese selber nutze.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2017)

Also, ich würde da wirklich lieber nen Ryzen 5 1600X oder eben den Aufpreis für den 7700K zahlen. Wenn du nicht übertaktest, kannst du bei Kühler und Mainboard noch zusammen locker 50-80€ sparen. 

Mit nem i7 oder Ryzen 5 hast du halt eine Plattform, mit der du viele viele Jahre durch ne neue Grafikkarte wieder alles neue spielen könntest. Aber ein Core i5 wird definitiv merkbar weniger lange ausreichen. Da sparst du dann meines erachtens an der falschen Stelle bzw. gibst an falscher Stelle Intel aus dem Bauch heraus den Vorrang. AMD hat mit Ryzen hervorragende Preis-Leistungs-CPUs geschaffen, die rein gar nichts mit den technisch total alten FX-CPUs zu tun haben, welche gerade in den letzten Jahren im Vergleich zu Intel keine Chance hatten und auch noch Stromfresser waren. Was die "Zuverlässigkeit" angeht, da hatte AMD ohnehin nie Probleme. Intel wurde in den letzten Jahren nur (zurecht) empfohlen, weil selbst CPUs für 160-250€ für fast alle Spiele deutlich besser UND stromsparender waren als die besten AMD-CPUs. Aber mit Ryzen hast du nun CPUs, die bei der Leistung ähnlich sind UND bei Preis-Leistung top.


Vielleicht kann man auch bei der Grafikkarte sparen. Eine GTX 1050 Ti ist 100€ günstiger. Eine GTX 1060 ist zwar 55-60% schneller, aber für Minecraft reicht die GTX 1050 Ti dicke, und ne neue Grafikkarte ist bei Bedarf viel schneller mal nachgerüstet, als wenn du die CPU wechseln willst, was nach 2-3 Jahren oft ohnehin so unrentabel ist, dass man auch gleich wieder Board und ggf. RAM wechseln kann. An sich wäre eine AMD RX 570 noch eine super Wahl, die kostet nur 180-200€ und ist nur um die 15% schlechter als eine GTX 1060, 30-35% schneller als die GTX 1050 Ti.

Mal zusammengefasst:

Ryzen 5 oder Core i5 => ca 230-250€
Board ohne Übertaktung => 80€
16GB DDR4-RAM => 130€
Gehäuse => 50€
Netzteil => 50€
Festplatte 1000GB => 50€
SSD 240GB => 90€
CPU-Kühler ohne Übertaktung => 30€
GTX 1060 => 260€

Das wären dann fast genau 1000€. Aber mit dem Ryzen 5 haste halt mehr als nur 4 Kerne/Threads. Mit ner GXT 1050 Ti wäre der i7-7700K wohl drin, ein i7-7700 auf jeden Fall.

Wenn du unbedingt übertakten willst, dann müsste man vlt zunächst nur 8GB RAM nehmen, oder falls du noch eine Festplatte hast einfach die alte einbauen und (erstmal) keine neue kaufen. Dann hast du den Puffer, um einen besseren Kühler und ein OC-Board zu nehmen.


----------



## Ray2015 (16. Juni 2017)

Okay, ich habe mir heute Nacht mal ein paar Videos und Testberichte vom Ryzen 5 1600X angeschaut und ich bin überzeugt. Dann soll es ein Ryzen 5 1600X werden. Finde ich super von euch, dass ihr mir helft. Eine SDD habe ich schon. Anbei mal meine neue Konfiguration. Bei dem Arbeitsspeicher bin ich mir noch unsicher. Sollte aber 16 GB sein und für ca. 140 Euro einfach den besten Arbeitsspeicher den man für den Ryzen 5 bekommen kann.

MSI X370 Gaming Pro
Ryzen 5 1600X
be quiet! Pure Rock 
Palit GeForce GTX 1060 Super Jetstream 6GB
be quiet! System Power 8 Netzteil, 80 Plus - 500 Watt

Wie schon erwähnt, beim Arbeitsspeicher bin ich noch unsicher


----------



## Bertie17 (16. Juni 2017)

Beim Arbeitsspeicher gibt es wohl bei einigen Nutzern Schwierigkeiten mit schnelleren Taktfrequenzen. Es gibt einige Berichte, dass 3200MHz bspw. auf 2400 oder 2133MHz runtergedrosselt werden. Ich habe auch einen Ryzen 5 1600x, aber ohnehin nur 2400er RAM, deswegen fällt das bei mir nicht ins Gewicht. Bei mir läuft der Arbeitsspeicher problemlos. An sich sollten aber BIOS Updates so langsam das Problem eh in den Griff bekommen, deswegen kannst du zukunftsorientiert denke ich dennoch zu 3200 greifen, wenn du "den besten" haben willst. Ryzen ist eben noch neue Technologie, da gibt es noch Kinderkrankheiten. Generell neigen AMD-Prozessoren wohl auch dazu, mit Dual Rank besser klarzukommen. 

Dieser wäre hier zum Beispiel eine Möglichkeit: https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-elite-dimm-16gb-ble16g4d32aeea-a1619974.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Oder du sagst, dir reichen max. 2666MHz, dann wären die hier eine Möglichkeit in deinem Preisrahmen: https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballist...bls2c8g4d26bfse-a1572717.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Vorteil hier wäre, dass du 2x 8GB Module hast, statt 1x 16GB...erfahrungsgemäß könnte auch das besser sein. 

Aber da sollten Herbboy und Co sicher noch mehr zu sagen können als ich


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2017)

Ja, beim RAM ist Ryzen etwas "seltsam". Da macht es auch keinen großen Sinn, schnellen zu kaufen. Ab DDR4-2800 gibt es oft Probleme. Was kurioserweise auch beobachtet wurde: RAM in der so ganannten Dual-Rank-Bauweise mit bringt am Ende mehr Leistung als Single-Rank. Siehe zB hier https://www.computerbase.de/2017-04/amd-ryzen-ram/   allerdings kann es sein, dass das inzwischen durch BIOS-Updates nicht mehr so ist und ein "Bug" war. Aber im ZWEIFEL würde ich DDR4-2400 Dualrank suchen. Das steht aber  nicht immer mit dabei.

Der hier zB https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-Crucial-Ballistix-Sport-LT-grau-DDR4-2400-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1011566.html  oder wenn du lieber 2666 MHz willst https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-HyperX-FURY-schwarz-DDR4-2666-DIMM-CL15-Dual-Kit_1010614.html


Als Gehäuse zb das hier https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-s25-w-mit-sichtfenster-a1514715.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&hloc=pl&hloc=uk&hloc=eu  da würden auch Kühler bis 167mm Höhe reinpassen, falls du doch einen größeren als den Pure Rock willst, um besser zu übertakten. Es hat auch 2x USB3.0, und vorne 2, hinten einen Lüfter mit dabei. Die Sharkoon-Lüfter sind idR rel leise dafür, dass die schon mit dabei sind. Wenn du die zudem noch übers Board steuerst, zumindest die beiden vorne, kannst du die noch leiser machen und je nach CPU-Temp etwas schneller drehen lassen. Das MSI X370 Gaming Pro hat auch mehr als genug Anschlüsse für Lüfter (4 Stück).


----------

